# Looking for a recipe for Chinese buffet style of baked crabmeat.



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a recipe for a baked imitation crabmeat casserole of the sort found on Chinese buffets? I've been searching high and low on the Internet to see if I can find something similar to the recipe that I love at a nearby Chinese buffet. I am sure the casserole has imitation crabmeat, celery, onions, and cheddar cheese. I tried a recipe calling for cream cheese, but it really wasn't what I was trying to find. (The cream cheese made it sweet in a way that I didn't like. The crabmeat itself lends a sweetness of sorts, and I'm sure that what I'm wanting doesn't have cream cheese.) 

I am planning to experiment until I come up with the right combination of ingredients unless someone actually has a recipe for this.  I decided I'd give you all a try before I started experimenting, since there's no point wasting all of the ingredients repeatedly if someone has a recipe for what I'm wanting.  (I didn't realize the this casserole is a staple at many Chinese buffets until I started looking around for a recipe.) Thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry Cindy, can't help. Is this the same sort of stuff that they put into the filling of those little wonton dumplings?

L


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

If it came out sweet with cream cheese, have you thought about substituting 1/2 or all the cream cheese with sour cream?  Sounds like it would be good from your description of the ingredients.  I've never seen this in any Chinese buffets here and would love the recipe when you figure it out.

PS- I love crab rangoon wontons!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

kindlequeen said:


> If it came out sweet with cream cheese, have you thought about substituting 1/2 or all the cream cheese with sour cream? Sounds like it would be good from your description of the ingredients. I've never seen this in any Chinese buffets here and would love the recipe when you figure it out.
> 
> PS- I love crab rangoon wontons!


I love crab rangoon, too!

I thought maybe this crab dish was something that's unique to the buffet where I eat, and then, upon searching, I've found that many Chinese buffets have a variation of it.

When I figure the recipe out, I'll post it. (I'd ask the people at the restaurant, but their English is pretty limited, and I don't know if they would be offended if I asked.) I'm thinking that maybe I'd either make a light white sauce, maybe with a bit of Parm. The dish isn't extremely creamy, but is almost more like crab, celery, a bit of onion, and gooey cheddar cheese.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy...Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but I make this and it is delicious! I use shredded cheddar for the topping.
CRABMEAT AU GRATIN CASSEROLE 
1 stalk celery, chopped fine
1 c. onion, chopped fine
1/4 lb. butter
1/2 c. all-purpose flour
1 can evaporated milk (13 oz.)
2 egg yolks
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. red pepper
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1 lb. white crabmeat
1/2 lb. grated American cheese
Saute onions and celery in butter until onions are wilted. Blend flour in well with this mixture. Pour in the milk gradually, stirring constantly. Add egg yolks, salt, red and black pepper; cook for 5 minutes. Put crabmeat in bowl suitable for mixing and pour the cooked sauce over the crabmeat. Blend well and then transfer into a lightly greased casserole and sprinkle with grated American cheese. Bake at 375 degrees for 10-15 minutes or until light brown. Serves 6.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Cindy...Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but I make this and it is delicious! I use shredded cheddar for the topping.
> CRABMEAT AU GRATIN CASSEROLE
> 1 stalk celery, chopped fine
> 1 c. onion, chopped fine
> ...


That looks a lot like what I'm looking for. Thanks! I'll work on lightening it up a bit so that it fits into my Weight Watchers program. Will post my lighter version when it's perfected.


----------

